# weight of an 18" BBS RC wheel?



## vedubya (Oct 29, 2001)

how much does an 18x8.5" BBS rc weigh? bbs.com does not have the weights.
Mike


----------



## TurboDave18t (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: weight of an 18" BBS RC wheel? (vedubya)*

18.7 lbs
courtesy of http://www.wheelweights.net http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

